

New Insight on Ground Shaking from Man-Made Earthquakes - Naushad
http://www.usgs.gov/newsroom/article.asp?ID=4202&from=rss_home#.VT0wdSGqqko

======
pstrateman
Nominally these smaller earthquakes are releasing tension that was already
present.

That would seem to imply that they reduce the risk of larger earthquakes.

Is there something I'm missing here?

